# need help with screen share on windows hardware.\



## ryanjp89 (Aug 11, 2010)

Is there any other way to mirror my laptop screen onto my Roku smart TV? I


have a dell Inspiron 3521 and it does not support Miracast.

Thank you very much to anyone who helps!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

No, other than to connect it via HDMI or another source of video cable.

There is this, but it's quite expensive:

https://www.amazon.com/Asus-Miracast-Wireless-Display-Dongle/dp/B00IBD0Q16


----------

